# Cheap "Blucky" Skeleton (the blow-molded type)



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I can't find the Cheap "Blucky" Skeleton (the blow-molded type) anywhere I found them for $30.00 but I want to get alot of them and not spend $100 + dollars.  And it is driving me crazy. Because I want to build THIS.


----------



## Northrad (Jan 8, 2009)

Try the MonsterGuts site. They even sold glow in the dark blow molds "bluckies"
Whomever charges 30 dollars is a rip. Anything over 15 dollars is gouging.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

. Wow this is an old thread


----------



## ShadowGyrlBrice (Oct 28, 2010)

Spirit is charging $20 for them as of 2010. I personally don't think they're worth more than $5


----------

